# Mihawk vs Sabo



## Ruse (Aug 16, 2014)

Location: Dressrosa 

Intel: Full

Distance: 30 metres 

Both are bloodlusted


----------



## Rob (Aug 16, 2014)

HAHAHAHHA AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
A
AHAHA

A
A
HAHAHAHAHAHA
A
A
AHAHAHAHAHA

MIHAWK VS SABO AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA

U MAIKIN ME LAFF SU HARD RITE NAO AHAHAHA
A


SUCH FUNNIES HAHAHAAH 





























































No.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 16, 2014)

We will have to wait for the outcome of the Sabo vs Issho fight to make speculations like this.


----------



## Rob (Aug 16, 2014)

^No we won't. 

Mihawk wins 10 times out of 10. Literally every time.

C'mon now, Patty.


----------



## Arkash (Aug 16, 2014)

Mihawk high diff


----------



## Patrick (Aug 16, 2014)

Of course Mihawk should be superior. However, if Sabo manages to beat Issho, wouldn't it become a legit question?


----------



## Rob (Aug 16, 2014)

If, on the off-chance, Sabo manages to push Mihawk to high diff, it would be the lowest of the lowest of High diff.


----------



## Hachibi (Aug 16, 2014)

Swordman are a bad match-up for people who use H2H and Sabo's Haki isn't powerful enough to change that.


----------



## convict (Aug 16, 2014)

Of Mihawk winning I am sure, but not quite so certain of the difficulty. We need to see how Sabo does against Fujitora.


----------



## Rob (Aug 16, 2014)

patrick4life said:


> Of course Mihawk should be superior. However, if Sabo manages to beat Issho, wouldn't it become a legit question?



Well, I personally (So far) view Issho to be below the C3. 

Mihawk is arguably above them. Arguably. I mean, it could go either way, imo. 

So if Sabo beats Issho (lolNeverGonna'Happen) I would still put my money on Mihawk winning. 

It's not a stomp by any means, but I really do hope that no one here thinks that Sabo has a chance.


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 16, 2014)

_Mihawk's victory is only questionable if Sabo is on the same level as the "C3". He would have to prove himself to be as strong as Fujitora, while Fujitora proves to be just as formidable as the logia trio. For now i would go with Mihawk, somewhere around high difficulty._


----------



## Patrick (Aug 16, 2014)

Roƅ said:


> Well, I personally (So far) view Issho to be below the C3.
> 
> Mihawk is arguably above them. Arguably. I mean, it could go either way, imo.
> 
> ...



I believe Issho to be Marco level. I see Mihawk as equal to the C3. 

So if Sabo would beat Issho (NarutoEverBecomingDecentAgainIsMoreLikely) that would put Sabo above Marco level in my book. Which would make him C3 level and thus equal to Mihawk.

But I'm looking too deep into this. Better just close this thread.


----------



## Shinthia (Aug 16, 2014)

right now, Mihawk wins for sure.

But, fully mastered Mera Sabo should win


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 16, 2014)

Mihawks wins mid-high difficulty. He won't beat Issho. At best the fight will be interrupted


----------



## Orca (Aug 16, 2014)

Mihawk High diff.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 16, 2014)

Mihawk cuts Sabo in half the instant the revolutionary gets in close range.


----------



## Orca (Aug 16, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## zoro (Aug 16, 2014)

Mihawk takes this. There's not much else to say, really


----------



## Ghost (Aug 16, 2014)

Yes really.


----------



## Orca (Aug 16, 2014)

Uh-uh.....


----------



## Ruse (Aug 16, 2014)

saikyou said:


> Mihawk cuts Sabo in half the instant the revolutionary gets in close range.



Are you implying Mihawk stomps Sabo?


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Aug 16, 2014)

Mihawk takes it medium difficulty.


----------



## Luke (Aug 16, 2014)

Mihawk wins with high difficulty. 

And I'm 99% sure there's not going to be a clear winner between Sabo and Fujitora. They'll fight for a while but stop before any conclusive damage is handed out.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 16, 2014)

Heavenly Demon said:


> Are you implying Mihawk stomps Sabo?



I don't think Sabo is currently suited to fight someone like Mihawk really. Mihawk should dominate Sabo in every physical stat + his Haki > Sabo's.


----------



## monkey d ace (Aug 16, 2014)

i don't get how sabo is a bad match-up for mihawk, is it the sword? well, look who's he fighting right now! that being said, mihawk still has the edge over sabo.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 16, 2014)

pure swordsman mihawk > fuji


----------



## TheWiggian (Aug 16, 2014)

Mihawk wins with high mid diff


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Aug 16, 2014)

Mihawk slices and dices. If the diff is high, it should be on the lower end.


----------



## Ether (Aug 16, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> Mihawk slices and dices. If the diff is high, it should be on the lower end.



Pretty much this, Sabo doesn't have full control of his Mera Mera which costs him this match for sure. Mihawk is going to have to earn his win but he will certainly win based on the feats shown for Sabo currently.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 16, 2014)

By the end of the manga sabo's stick will be so far up in Mihawk's ass it will make him suffer.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Aug 16, 2014)

Next thread Shanks vs Hack, with swordmens-haters claiming "at least high-diff"


----------



## trance (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm not convinced Sabo is as strong as Issho. Enough to give him a hard fight (as he seems to be doing) but not enough to defeat. So, Mihawk wins this with anywhere between mid and high difficulty.


----------



## Lycka (Aug 17, 2014)

Unless Sabo is vastly stronger than Fujitora he loses.


----------



## Magician (Aug 17, 2014)

Mihawk, high-extreme diff.

I place Sabo on Marco's level and Mihawk slightly above that.


----------



## Suit (Aug 17, 2014)

Either way, extreme-diff. It seems like both have what it takes to push an Admiral to high-diff.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 17, 2014)

Why you hate Sabo, OP?


----------



## Suit (Aug 17, 2014)

Sabo said:


> Why you hate Sabo, OP?



I don't think that the OP said anything hateful about Sabo.


----------



## Shanks (Aug 17, 2014)

This match up deserves a neg! Though I'm 24hrs.


----------



## blueframe01 (Aug 17, 2014)

Leaning towards Mihawk with Extreme difficulty IMO. Sabo seems evenly matched with Fujitora, while i do believe Mihawk being marginally stronger than him (he is a swordsman). 

However Sabo's potential is pretty huge IMO. he's barely started to use his fruit. once he Masters it i could see him being equal to Mihawk IMO.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Aug 17, 2014)

I'll be the first to say that i think Sabo wins then. I can't believe so many of you think Mihawk is stronger then Marco when many (i say about 30% of OL) think he is weaker then the C3. Kizaru needed help and seastone handcuffs to stomp him even when distracted.


----------



## Extravlad (Aug 17, 2014)

> I'll be the first to say that i think Sabo wins then. I can't believe so many of you think Mihawk is stronger then Marco


Shanks's rival.
WSS.
Zoro's goal is to surpass him.
Weaker than Zoro and Sabo.

Seems legit.


----------



## Vengeance (Aug 17, 2014)

Mihawk > Fujitora > Sabo imo.
Mihawk mid - (low end) high difficulty.


----------



## Jellal Fernandes (Aug 17, 2014)

Close match could go either way it's tough to gage Mihawk's strength. 

Mihawk doesn't have the greatest of feats other than tales of fighting with Shanks in the good old days before Shanks lost an arm. Given that we don't know how long Shanks has been a Yonkou and given we know that Shanks at some point in the past fought Teach and received a scar from him. An opponent that didn't even have a devil fruit or haki and the same opponent who didn't have the appetite to fight with him when they met at Marineford, even though at this point Teach was the holder of probably two of the strongest devil fruits out there makes me think that Shanks power has risen exponentially from when he fought with Mihawk in the past. We can also see in Shanks physique that he's changed. 

But Mihawks still carries this title of WSS so its tough overlook that, and he has more than likely gotten stronger over the years. Therefore its very difficult to come to a conclusion on where he stands until we see more from him. His current resume of actual showings isn't that fantastic and would put him in the Doflamingo range of characters.


----------



## GreenStache (Aug 17, 2014)

Sabo gets bisected


----------



## Monster (Aug 17, 2014)

Mihawk high diff.


----------



## BlueBlackAngel (Aug 17, 2014)

Mihawk can win this with high difficulty


----------



## Lycka (Aug 18, 2014)

The Bloody Nine said:


> I'll be the first to say that i think Sabo wins then. I can't believe so many of you think Mihawk is stronger then Marco when many (i say about 30% of OL) think he is weaker then the C3. Kizaru needed help and seastone handcuffs to stomp him even when distracted.



Marco isn't stronger than Mihawk.



Just think, if Mihawk got a free attack on Akainu like Marco did with Vista he wouldn't be alive right now.
Mihawks casual swings easily slice multi mile wide mountains in half.

A no named attack from him forced Jozu to take steps back and throw it away, the same guy who easily had no problem knocking Aokiji on his ass.


----------



## monkey d ace (Aug 18, 2014)

^DAZ bones is alive and kickin' right now! actually he wasn't even KO'ed. just saying.....


----------



## King plasma (Aug 20, 2014)

Mihawk high difficulty. Sabo isn't as strong as an Admiral yet, he just got his DF, don't you think he needs time to master it, like at least a month.


----------



## TheWiggian (Aug 20, 2014)

Oi oi since the latest chapter iam changing my opinion, serious Mihawk got this mid diff at worst.


----------



## Extravlad (Aug 20, 2014)

Mihawk is definitely not being pushed to high diff by Sabo.


----------



## barreltheif (Aug 20, 2014)

Mihawk mid diff. Possibly high diff on a good day.


----------



## Matariki (Aug 20, 2014)

Sabo low diff.


----------



## Mister LoLz (Aug 20, 2014)

Mihawk takes it mid diff


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah i take that back, Mihawk should mid diff this at worse


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Aug 20, 2014)

Next chapter Sabo pushes Fujitora back and i'll be expecting "I take that back, not mid diff but Sabo gets high diffed" then the weak after Fujitora gets upperhand and repeat.


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 20, 2014)

current Sabo isn't pushing Mihawk to the brink


----------



## Sir Curlyhat (Aug 20, 2014)

_Fujitora just further confirms his Admiral status, showcasing what seems to be at least a temporary slight advantage over a formidable opponent. I'm more inclined to say that Fujitora has more going for him to get in line with the former trio and be on more or less equal standing with Mihawk after this chapter.

I also maintain my "High difficulty" guess for now when it comes to Mihawk vs Sabo._


----------



## Captain Altintop (Aug 21, 2014)

EoS Sabo > Mihawk > Marco > Current Sabo > Jozu ~ DD ........

Mihawk wins "mid-high" /  "high" diff.


----------



## Extravlad (Aug 21, 2014)

Captain Altintop said:


> EoS Zoro > Mihawk > EoS Sabo > Marco >  > Jozu ~ Current Sabo > Vista > Doflamingo ........
> 
> Mihawk wins "mid-high" /  "high" diff.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Orca (Aug 21, 2014)

Marco is not ">>" than Jozu.


----------

